# Jin mo ri vs Kenichi



## Caxe7 (Apr 28, 2013)

sorry If i spelled their name's wrong. Basically it's the main character of The God Of Highschool vs Kenichi 

With the latest chapters of The God of Highschool I can't really tell what level they are on (clearly not on the trinity's level but could be above The Breaker / under kenichi or even ahead I can't really tell ) 

scenario A (most important) : Renewal taekwondo vs ryouzanpaku ! the battle of disciples! 

This scenario probably deserves a thread itself but I'll just make it here

Scenarios B: Jin tae jin vs Ryouzanpaku masters, if rape for masters just Hayato Furinji




*Spoiler*: __ 









LOLOLOL while searching for a 1/2 decent kenichi pick I found this


----------



## Unlucky13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jin mori because he's a better character. Also because his verse has too much supernatural shit giving him a good old superhuman advantage over Kenichi.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 28, 2013)

Superhuman is relative, for Kenichi's been  since incredibly early in his manga.

And those are feats well below where he's sitting at the moment.


----------



## Super Asian (Apr 28, 2013)

Scaling off Yu Mi Ra though, isn't Jin hypersonic? 

For scenario B, Jin Tae Jin throws a few town busting kicks at the Masters.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't know shit about Kenichi, but Mori's best DC feat would probably be here


Super Asian said:


> *Scaling off Yu Mi Ra though, isn't Jin hypersonic?
> *
> For scenario B, Jin Tae Jin throws a few town busting kicks at the Masters.


Yes.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 28, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Don't know shit about Kenichi, but Mori's best DC feat would probably be here
> 
> Yes.



Dunno, that crater in the chapter just released is pretty fking big though, and didn't he split auditorium or the arena or something earlier? (foggy memory) 

When looking at the crater, look just how small they are inside of it.

here they are tiiiiiiiiny


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah that one is likely better. I forgot it already.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 28, 2013)

A Catching Dragon (the move that made that crater) from Jin should end this quickly.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 28, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> A Catching Dragon (the move that made that crater) from Jin should end this quickly.



Would it get past ken's defensive aura move thing I forgot what it's called...seshiuken or something  I don't know >.> but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. What about Ken's reaction time?


----------



## blueblip (Apr 28, 2013)

Jin Mori should have the upper hand here, mainly because of all the mystical/magical abilities his verse has. And his pressure point thing. Kenichi is superhuman, but Ryuusui Seikuken will not help him defend against Mori's more...esoteric abilities.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, ryuusei seikuken is using reading to pre empt attacks.

It wont save him from a blitz


----------



## Stermor (Apr 29, 2013)

isn't scenario 2 against the master a rape for the masters?? who are much faster, and techniques that can bypass durability..


----------



## Barago (Apr 29, 2013)

Of course the masters can stomp him. Akira Front Kick him for example.


----------



## Super Asian (Apr 29, 2013)

Last I remember, the masters were only supersonic+ (besides Elder).   Have they gotten any decent speed feats since then?


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Stermor said:


> isn't scenario 2 against the master a rape for the masters?? who are much faster, and techniques that can bypass durability..



Jin tae jin can be powerscaled in speed by any one in the series, literally. All feats presented he can perform (physically at least). So the greatest speed feat is applied to him, as well as the greatest destruction feat.

Jin tae jin doesn't equal Jin mo ri, Jin tae jin is the dude that basically beat all the top tiers in The God of Highschool and he is Jin mo ri's initial teacher.

THIS HAND OF MINE IS BURNING RED


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Apr 29, 2013)

Jin Mori should defeat Kenichi without much issue. Based on the Yu Mi Ra calc, he's easily faster, and he should have greater martial arts skill than Kenichi as well. 

In scenario two, Jin Tae Jin curbstomps the masters. Not sure about Hayato, though, since he's pretty damn fast 
Is the Mach 30 accepted?


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Jin Mori should defeat Kenichi without much issue. Based on the Yu Mi Ra calc, he's easily faster, and he should have greater martial arts skill than Kenichi as well.
> 
> In scenario two, Jin Tae Jin curbstomps the masters. Not sure about Hayato, though, since he's pretty damn fast
> Is the Mach 30 accepted?



Wouldn't that awesome to see though? Jin tai jin and Jin Mo ri visiting ryozanpaku ..... O man that would be a great crossover


----------



## Stermor (Apr 30, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Jin Mori should defeat Kenichi without much issue. Based on the Yu Mi Ra calc, he's easily faster, and he should have greater martial arts skill than Kenichi as well.
> 
> In scenario two, Jin Tae Jin curbstomps the masters. Not sure about Hayato, though, since he's pretty damn fast
> Is the Mach 30 accepted?



elder has a mach 30 feat doing it while capping himself.. elder is faster if he try's.. 

and most super masters are easily double digit hypersonic.. 

as far as i know jin tea jin is only just hypersonic?? which is why he's getting beaten?


----------

